
Front-End Engineer Here - Is anyone hiring? - tspace
I&#x27;m a front-end engineer with several years of experience in JS.<p>Key skills:<p>- React, MobX, StyledComponents, Jest, MariaDB, NodeJS, GraphQL, and Docker<p>- passionate about building design systems<p>- emphasis on accessibility and internationalization<p>- frameworks agnostic experience<p>- frontend infrastructure<p><i>Looking for a FT or PT gig (remote)</i>
======
wyldfire
Check back here on 1st March, there's a couple threads that comes up on the
first of each month -- one for seeking work and one for seeking candidates.

Or just look at the one from 1 Feb.

[https://kennytilton.github.io/whoishiring/](https://kennytilton.github.io/whoishiring/)
has search features for these HN posts.

